
Theory and reality for storing personal information - timr
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=320272
======
nertzy
I have a friend at UCI who got bitten by this.

The problem is that the financial burden of identity theft too often seems to
hit the affected rather than the companies responsible. If UnitedHealthcare
had to pick up the full tab for resolving the problem, then they might see the
value in investing in a better system down the road.

